# Tao Te Ching



## wingchun100 (May 15, 2014)

It has been ages since I read this book. Back in the day I tore through several translations of it, the best of which seemed to be the one done by DC Lau. Has anyone else read this? If so, can you recommend any other translations that might be held with high esteem? (I read Lau's version back in college, which was the late '90's, so it's very possible that a "better" translation has come along.)


----------



## Shajikfer (Mar 21, 2015)

This is a translation I use now and again;

Tao Te Ching

Here is a more flowery version in my opinion;

Accurate Translation of the Tao Te Ching

My personal favorite version (because it can fit in the palm of your hand too) is this;



I got mine from Barnes and Nobles, but there are many sites which sell it online. Here it is also to read online I believe;

The Tao Te Ching by Lao Tzu--Translated by John C. H. Wu
and
Tao Te Ching English by John V. H. Wu Terebess Asia Online TAO


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 21, 2015)

The translations by Stephen Mitchell and John MacDonald are pretty solid. Ever tried reading other Taoist texts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2015)

You should take a look at the Nei Yeh, Zhuanghzi, and the Lieh-tzu as well


----------



## Shajikfer (Mar 22, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> The translations by Stephen Mitchell and John MacDonald are pretty solid. Ever tried reading other Taoist texts?


 Yes, I particularly enjoyed the Zhuangzi and I Ching, the latter because you can flip coins!

Thank you Xue Sheng, have you read the Lankavatara sutra? I've always been fascinated by how taoism was expressed in zen/chan buddhism.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Shai Hulud said:


> The translations by Stephen Mitchell and John MacDonald are pretty solid. Ever tried reading other Taoist texts?


 
Wow, a year and a half later, I realize I never saw this question.

I read CHUANG TZU and the I CHING.


----------

